# My first portrait painting attempt!



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

I am a self-taught artist and this is my first portrait painting.









Instagram post link 👈

I painted my Grandfather, he passed away when I was a little kid. I used the photo on his Identity card as reference. That was a black and white and blurred picture. I tried my best and I think my first attempt turned out pretty good.

ok friends, now share your thoughts


----------



## Mickey (May 10, 2021)

Beautiful portrait 😊


----------



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

Mickey said:


> Beautiful portrait 😊


Thank you so much Mickey ❤


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Being a self-taught artist myself. I applaud you. 

I've found self-taught artists have the drive and the passion for success.

Not familiar with your culture - so apply my comments that work for you and discard what doesn't.

1- you have the makings of becoming a 'society' portrait painter.

2- either the prominent men or the wives of prominent men.

3- You don't have to paint everything in their faces - as long as you make flattering paintings.

4- google 'society portrait painters' and become familiar.

Best regards,
Picassolite


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

picassolite said:


> Being a self-taught artist myself. I applaud you.
> 
> I've found self-taught artists have the drive and the passion for success.
> 
> ...





picassolite said:


> Being a self-taught artist myself. I applaud you.
> 
> I've found self-taught artists have the drive and the passion for success.
> 
> ...


Soften your edges , decrease the contrast .


----------



## Desertau (9 mo ago)

Sarang, I think you did a really good painting too, reading you introduction I was surprised by the photographic quality I’m sure your grandfather would be proud.


----------



## bollywilly (5 mo ago)

For a self-taught artist, this is a great job. I really, really like what you've done. Just do not leave and develop your skills further. Unfortunately, I have no talent for drawing, but my daughter does. I do my best to support her and pay her for all drawing courses. I ordered a print from The Frame Room for her first serious painting. I hung this painting in my living room. I want her to see this picture every time, continue developing, and only improve. For me, this is just a reminder and a reason for pride. So good luck with your painting.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I think it looks great! Especially for using a blurry reference and first time.


----------



## RussellCurry (8 d ago)

It is an excellent result for a first experience. I always wonder how talented people can be. When I see any creative work, I always appreciate it. Creativity is a great field to express yourself and turn the most incredible ideas into reality. I like to paint abstract pictures. I also sometimes draw sketches of everything around me. I find it difficult to draw portraits and people figures. In my opinion, creative gifts are the best gift option, especially for family holidays. This Christmas, I ordered personalised caricature christmas cards for the whole family. Everyone was delighted to receive such a symbolic gift.


----------

